
OCaml for the Skeptical - ducaale
https://www2.lib.uchicago.edu/keith/ocaml-class/home.html
======
ColinWright
The first 4 links I clicked on were 404.

And why is it for the sceptical?

I used to like OCaml, but this page does it no favours.

~~~
ducaale
Have you tried clicking on the course material section? Maybe I should have
shared that link instead.

[https://www2.lib.uchicago.edu/keith/ocaml-
class/class-01.htm...](https://www2.lib.uchicago.edu/keith/ocaml-
class/class-01.html)

~~~
ColinWright
I tend to read the article posted, then click through to things to find more
depth.

No, I didn't click the first link at the top of the page that appears before
the content.

> _Maybe I should have shared that link instead._

Perhaps.

